# Poll: Female bb's hotter than soft bodies! YAY!



## extrarep

Bodybuilding babes sexier than their less muscular counterparts - survey

But tell us something we don't know right....


----------



## benchpress98

wouldn't like my misses 2 have bigger guns the me!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

The nearer you are to the bone the sweeter the meat.


----------

